# Clients cannot ping windows 2003 server



## anna_m (Jun 10, 2008)

Dear fellow forum users,

I have a small lan of 14 computers (operating in a school lab). Server is windows 2003 standard edition and clients 2000 XP pro. I have ISA server installed and working.
All was ok when suddenly after 3 weeks of not having used the lab at all, I face the following problem:

If in the Internet Explorer or the Antivirus on the server I set as proxy server the server itself, no internet connection on both. The server however can ping itself. 

At the same time clients of the Lan cannot ping the server and consequently have no access to printers, shared files etc on the server. 
However clients can see each other, they can access internet (without proxy of course). I have made no change to any of my configuration whatsoever. I just left the lab closed for 3 weeks!!!!!!!

If anyone, could help I would very much appreciate it. 

Anna


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Question, are you using Symantec Endpoint?:4-thatsba


----------



## XP On CD (Jul 10, 2007)

It Could Be The Lan Card. I Left My Computer On For 2 wks. On Vacation & My Card Fried.


----------



## anna_m (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks you all, 

I use NOD32 Business edition and my LAN card is ok. 
Situation now stands like this:
I have discovered a trojan virus on the server. I did a scan and clean in Safe mode and then after restarting another 
scan. it's now clean but the problems remain. I tried restarting manually the 
Firewall service but it couldn't start because depending services like 
MSSQL$MSFW couldn't start. 
So I unistalled ISA and LAN was at last ok with clients logging and having 
access to the server with no problem. So I tried to reinstall ISA. 
Installation went ok as far as core components went, but it coudn't install 
additional components, so installation failed. 
Would you know what are the additional components of ISA? Is it SQL server? 
And should I persist in this path or should I reinstall the whole server 
(which I am not sure I can do properly...) 

Thanks anyway 

Anna


----------



## XP On CD (Jul 10, 2007)

I Say Do Away With ISA & Put A Massive Firewall.


----------

